# Kalimba



## Kryzeq

Hi dear members 

I finally gathered the courage to buy a 17 key Kalimba which is also the first instrument I’ve ever had. My question is can an instrument like that handle being taken outside and used even if it’s -1 Celsius? And will it affect the tones? I don’t want to bother my roommate hence the reason I want to practice outside. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## erki

Kalimba is not high tech instrument(like violin) and costs almost nothing(unlike violin). It is just a box with nails on it. I have used my kalimba and mbira everywhere in every weather. So don't worry and have fun.


----------



## Kryzeq

Thank you so much. Has it been hard for you to learn pieces to play?


----------



## erki

You need to practice until you do not have to think what tab you thumbing. It is as hard as to learn to play a piano with one finger(both hands).
Also I recommend you need to think of kalimba as percussion instrument - it is more important to hold the beat/rhythm than to hit right keys every time. So you could play along with the metronome or a background rhythmic tune. 
Deep Purple "Smoke on the water" is very good tune to practice (;


----------



## Kryzeq

Thank you for your advice, I’ll keep it in mind when I practice


----------

